# My Halloween Project



## TakiGiggles (Oct 26, 2008)

SO last year i came up with a costume in 3 days using stuff i had in the closet. a white dress, a coat hanger, an old pair of socks and a bag of cotton balls became the feeble attempt at bunny ears. This year i don't want to have the half assed last minute costume. My boyfriend and i hosted the halloween party last year for our friends and are so far planning to do it this year as well. And i have decided what costume i would like to do. It's a cosplay costume which will fit in well with out group of friends anyway. not to say that we are nerds.... but most of us are nerds. gamers being the proper term. I'm going to do Ashlotte from soul calibur. I'm not too keen on the sewing and not too sure about the execution of some of the parts so if anyone can help that would be great. I included a few links to concept art of the character. 

Any ideas would be great.


http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/soulcalibur/images/5/5e/Sc4-ashlotte.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/143/940047_20080523_screen002.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/143/940047_20080523_screen001.jpg


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you wanting to make it or would you prefer to buy it? Check out the TONS of cosplay costume sites online. I found all kinds of crazy gamer costumes last year.


----------



## TakiGiggles (Oct 26, 2008)

its more of a personal goal. and it going to be a gradual project. i would rather not buy a costume because its not custom fitted and usually dont fit well anyway. a wig is prolly going to be the only part i buy pre-formed


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Well actually, most of the cosplay costuming sites will size to fit you just right. But I completely understand wanting to make it yourself. Seeing as how I don't know anything about Soul Caliber though, I'm afraid I can't be of any help. Good luck with your costume!


----------



## TakiGiggles (Oct 26, 2008)

the help would more be about execution. bodices, boning, basic costuming


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For the hoopskirt, I would recommend aluminum tubing for weight savings, but copper tubing may be more practical since it comes in longer lengths. Just use a spring bender to prevent kinking it. You can then paint it.

For attaching the hoopskirt to the skirt, look at using a handle loop from Ohio travel bag/hardware elf. Just make certain they are large enough to accept the pipe, or select pipe to fit the loops you choose.
They also have a variety of catches that can be used for attaching the hoopskirt to the bodice.

Parts catalog; handles, locks, wheels, zippers, buckles, rings, tools, fasteners and other hardware.
HardwareElf.Com hard to find hardware for crafters and do it yourselfers

The points at the end look like finials. If you cannot find anything locally, look through the King architectural metals catalog. They probably have it. You can then bond them to the vertical components of the hoopskirt with J-B Weld or a set screw from the back or both.

King Architectural Metals wrought iron metal balusters finials casting steel ornamental forged gate fence stairs Access control

Are the vertical components of the hoopskirt supposed to be able to swing out? If so, with the loops attaching them to the bodice just under the catches they would need to be made from a braided metal line rather than pipe. To prevent serious injury it may be best to just make them from pipe though, or peacebond them to the hoops but there is still enough room to do some serious damage to someone's shins. You may also want to bind the vertical components to all the hoops to prevent the paint from wearing off. You could do that with metal screws from the back or a thin wire lashing.

For the gears, you could probably get away with Lego Technic. Michaels now carries smaller decorative gears in their scrapbooking section which may work as well, but will be smaller than hers. If you can find it, the Battat science & discovery clockmaker kit has some that are close, but will need to be painted brass. K'nex also has/had some gears that may work.


----------



## TakiGiggles (Oct 26, 2008)

wow amazing help ty so much


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Why don't you contact someone that has already made this costume? 

Google Image Result for http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l209/silent-dreaming/Cosplay/Soul%20Calibur%20-%20Ashlotte/DSCF0015.jpg

Google Image Result for http://www.cosplay.com/i/members/200/3813.jpg

research some replies to asking how to make this costume revealed: from this site:

Google Image Result for http://www.cosplay.com/customavatars/avatar54261_38.gif

Find yourself an underbust corset pattern, lengthen all the panels so that they become like the black portion. 
Find a pattern with a princess sleeve, there are a bunch out there, simplicity has some in their costuming section that would also provide a pattern for the skirt. 

Use foam for her armor pieces. If you go to a craft section the foam visors are perfect for her shoulder armor, just put two together. 
For her arms use gold long gloves and paint the gear detailing.


Geesh Lousie: this looks like quite a costume undertaking especially for someone not too Keen on sewing. But I am sure that you will be able to fit
together something that resembles this. 
Sorry I wasn't more help than providing links that you probably already have looked at.


----------



## dhenyl19 (Jun 24, 2009)

for me the halloween project. Making something that involves your class could be fun, let me suggest something different from explosions and slime. Visit a hobby shop or a craft store and buy some polymer clay, Sculpey is a common brand. This material is incompletely polymerized polyvinylchloride that can be made into an object and then heated in a small oven to complete the polymerization.

Buy a orange and brown Sculpey (squash color is best) and cut the orange into eight blocks. Roll the clay in your hands to soften it. Each block can be easily made into a nice little pumpkin using a simple tool like a paper clip to create ribs on the sides of the pumpkin - plus don't forget to "carve" out the face. Put a little hole on top and make a simple stem using the brown clay.

Use an oven in the lab set to 275 degrees and bake the pumpkin for 15 minutes to complete the polymerization process. After they cool, the pumpkins are just as hard as PVC pipe. (A word of caution: Do not heat this material at an excessive temperature as it will decompose and in the process generate HCl gas.)

A block of Sculpey retails for about $2.00 - you can easily have eight people make pumpkins from each block.


----------

